# I'm really tired of riders nitpicking



## bounty17 (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi friends, 
Bounty here....
I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
I'm in need of any help that anyone can advise me of because no matter what I do, it seems like everyone is a 'perfectionist' and they seem to expect "perfect" services. Well, let me say this...I'm NOT a perfectionist in any way, shape or form and I'll never be one. 
I'm doing the best of my abilities to provide VIP services and I'm flat out tired of the nonsense lies about "car smell', 'trip route' and every other feedback complaints that I see on my account from uber feedback that's against me..
Can anyone offer me some good advice to get my ratings back up? I'm open to ANYTHING!
Respectfully,
Bounty


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

do you 5 star everyone?

if you have any pushback or comments from a pax about anything, rate accordingly 
and give a reason (1 star, "other" is a fav of mine)

this will protect your rating

the average driver is 4.8 so don't sweat it, just do you 

can't please them all


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Don’t sweat it. Don’t open their doors. Don’t talk. You should be fine.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

bounty17 said:


> Can anyone offer me some good advice to get my ratings back up? I'm open to ANYTHING!


1. Stop going above and beyond.
2. Drive from point A to B
3. Rinse and repeat


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

People are [email protected]@es, nothing we can do to change that.. accept it. Stop jumping through hoops for these people... A to B and get paid. And stop worrying about some Random made up rating that Uber created to control you.. your concern is exactly what they want... And your worrying over BS. Good luck going forward... Forget U/L this is YOUR business start running it as such.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Like everyone states - you will never please everyone. I have noticed that the more trips that I do, the lower my rating goes. Odd, isn't it ?? Have neutral music on , low. Soft music. Cassettes are great because most people do not like the ads on the radio.
Sorry but Hip Hop, Hard Rock, etc. will not work. I do not talk unless they show that they want it. I might make a simple remark but if I get short responses, I leave them alone. I do not open doors or help with luggage, unless it is an older female. I am female , too. I will ask a female if she needs help with the luggage. Most say no. I supply no water, mints, candy, etc.
Uber supposedly does an average of 500 trips. Once your rating goes down, it take forever to rebound. You would have to get hundreds of 5 stars to make that rating move 0.50 point. That of course is impossible.
They are going to complain about everything and anything. Keep the car clean, inside and out. After driving, spray the inside of the car and the back seat with Lysol spray and close the door. Let sit overnight.
You might stop driving the drunk shift and see if your rating improves.
As for trip route -- if you follow the GPS, that is your excuse but if I see something I do not like, example the GPS taking a longer way, I will quickly explain to the pax and ask if they want to take a cheaper way. They know what I am doing. A lot of pax watch the phone. If you do not follow the route on their phone they think that you are taking a longer route and they have to pay more money. ( A well known trick of cab drivers ) . If you give them the choice, they will love it.
Just a note -- if you have never been a pax with Uber or Lyft, try it. See what it is like from "the another side ".


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Unless they are handicap, let them open the doors. Do load their luggage so they don't break the hatch or trunk. Enforce the rules. You vehicle, your rules. Period.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bounty17 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bounty here....
> I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
> someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
> ...


BOUNTY ????

" THE QUICKER PICKER UPER"!

I Quit Driving !

My Ratings have not gone down a bit !

Quit !

It WORKS !


----------



## zanboor (Jan 21, 2018)

bounty17 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bounty here....
> I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
> someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
> ...


After 4 years of driving and you OPEN the door for paxhole? Seriously? 
How many trips have you done in the last 4 years?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Drive smoothly, don't talk much, and stay out of the low income areas.


----------



## VinnyPhx (Aug 16, 2019)

Are you driving Uber Black? 

If not, then you're going way out of your way for these passengers. You'll probably get higher ratings if you stopped doing all of the extra "VIP services". 
The reason is that since you are the only driver doing these things, it is unexpected by the passengers. You are catching them off guard by standing outside of your car as they walk out of their house. Customers of all businesses want a uniform experience, it's why Mcdonalds are all the same. Their customers know what to expect. 

Just by not opening the doors for them should make a difference. It not only throws the passengers off by being unexpected, but it is inefficient cause it takes more time to start driving cause they have to wait for you to get back in, buckle up, put the car in gear, etc. . . Unless it is for the elderly or handicapped dont open the door for them. 

But DO handle any luggage passengers have with them.

Also, be careful with the scents, remember that you won't be able to smell it after a few minutes of sitting on your car cause you'll have gotten used to it, but people climbing into your car might find it very strong if you overdue it. Some of the drivers I've had as a passenger made this mistake and it can be kind of annoying.

Clean the seatbelts! Nobody ever thinks of doing this but seatbelts get much dirtier than you'd think. They are touched by everyone and pick up every passenger's cologne, perfume, body odor, etc.
Pull them out and clean them. 

Drive smoothly, leave alot of space between you and the car infront of you. Passengers hate when you have to brake hard because you were tailgating the car infront of you. 

Keep all conversations positive. No politics, news events, bad passenger stories, edgy jokes, etc. 

People love to talk about themselves, so always try to appear genuienly interested in what they say and ask genuine questions. For instance, I had a guy I picked up from a cardboard box factory the other night. I asked how the boxes are made and he went on for 20 minutes explaining the process. People enjoy teaching other people something it gives them a little dopamine hit to know that they help someone else. (These forums wouldn't exist if people didn't like to help teach other people!!!)


With women, I'll usually say their name as they enter the car: " Hello (name), how are you doing today?" Gives them reassurance that I am the right car, incase they might be anxious.

With men I'll just say "How you doing today (boss, bud, man, dude, sir, etc.)?" 

Dress professionally. 

Go through these forums, theres so many different tips that you can try. But dont force it and dont act desperate amd ask for good ratings/tips (NO tip jars!)


What year/make/model car do you drive? Maybe people just don't the car? (to small, loud, weird color, no window tints, weak A/C, dead body in trunk, rough ride, etc.)


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Like everyone states - you will never please everyone. I have noticed that the more trips that I do, the lower my rating goes. Odd, isn't it ?? Have neutral music on , low. Soft music. Cassettes are great because most people do not like the ads on the radio.
> Sorry but Hip Hop, Hard Rock, etc. will not work. I do not talk unless they show that they want it. I might make a simple remark but if I get short responses, I leave them alone. I do not open doors or help with luggage, unless it is an older female. I am female , too. I will ask a female if she needs help with the luggage. Most say no. I supply no water, mints, candy, etc.
> Uber supposedly does an average of 500 trips. Once your rating goes down, it take forever to rebound. You would have to get hundreds of 5 stars to make that rating move 0.50 point. That of course is impossible.
> They are going to complain about everything and anything. Keep the car clean, inside and out. After driving, spray the inside of the car and the back seat with Lysol spray and close the door. Let sit overnight.
> ...


"As for trip route -- if you follow the GPS, that is your excuse but if I see something I do not like, example the GPS taking a longer way, I will quickly explain to the pax and ask if they want to take a cheaper way."

If you take a shorter route, you aren't saving the passenger any money, you are just costing yourself money. The passenger already paid the Upfront Price.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bounty here....
> I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
> someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
> ...


another "new member" who
_opens doors for customers
is polite 
courteous
professional_

Verdict: uber shill sending corporate message to drivers


----------



## bounty17 (Jul 10, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> do you 5 star everyone?
> 
> if you have any pushback or comments from a pax about anything, rate accordingly
> and give a reason (1 star, "other" is a fav of mine)
> ...


The only time that I give less than 5 stars is when they use rude, profanity towards me or in any conversations which I don't appreciate. Or some other reason especially when they refuse to buckle up when asked to to do so and at that point, I immediately refuse service because they're disrespectful towards me. Otherwise, I don't know if I'm trying to hard or what the case may be


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

STOP DOING ALL THAT SHIT!

Seriously, it invites criticism.

Look, I appreciate when a driver is especially nice to me. (I drive but occasionally am a rider as well.)

But for me, what I like most is a nice relaxed conversation.

Pay attention to what your riders actually want. Look at them occasionally, and see what seems to be working for them, and what doesn't. Rather than accepting the BS that Uber sends out to the drivers.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

^^^ a wise rideshare driver who taught me well used to say
any resistance equals 1 star

i follow this daily


----------



## bounty17 (Jul 10, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Like everyone states - you will never please everyone. I have noticed that the more trips that I do, the lower my rating goes. Odd, isn't it ?? Have neutral music on , low. Soft music. Cassettes are great because most people do not like the ads on the radio.
> Sorry but Hip Hop, Hard Rock, etc. will not work. I do not talk unless they show that they want it. I might make a simple remark but if I get short responses, I leave them alone. I do not open doors or help with luggage, unless it is an older female. I am female , too. I will ask a female if she needs help with the luggage. Most say no. I supply no water, mints, candy, etc.
> Uber supposedly does an average of 500 trips. Once your rating goes down, it take forever to rebound. You would have to get hundreds of 5 stars to make that rating move 0.50 point. That of course is impossible.
> They are going to complain about everything and anything. Keep the car clean, inside and out. After driving, spray the inside of the car and the back seat with Lysol spray and close the door. Let sit overnight.
> ...


I've done everything ossible and it really irritates me how people have zero respect for what we do. I've driven cabs for a few years, I gave up the bar scene 3 years ago because of irresponsible drunk, rude riders who do nothing but get wasted and rude. I mainly work the airport because that's where I get better money and in my opinion and your right about this is it takes forever to get your ratings back up. I'm opening doors and loading luggage because that's me and my military background. Any other advice I'd appreciate it.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i think its easy for this to get in your head, relax and drive

the less i give a shit the higher my rating goes on both apps


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

bounty17 said:


> and at that point, I immediately refuse service because they're disrespectful towards me.


You're confusing riders with people you can order around. Must be the military thing.

I'm using to working with volunteers at a folk music festival. Very much a "hippy" kind of thing.

I run a volunteer crew there. Everything is "please" and "thank you." They're doing it because they love the festival. They're not even getting paid, except with free admission and two cafeteria style meals per day cooked by volunteer labor.

The only respect that I want or need is for people to eventually do what I need them to do. I dont care how they get there.


----------



## bounty17 (Jul 10, 2019)

VinnyPhx said:


> Are you driving Uber Black?
> 
> If not, then you're going way out of your way for these passengers. You'll probably get higher ratings if you stopped doing all of the extra "VIP services".
> The reason is that since you are the only driver doing these things, it is unexpected by the passengers. You are catching them off guard by standing outside of your car as they walk out of their house. Customers of all businesses want a uniform experience, it's why Mcdonalds are all the same. Their customers know what to expect.
> ...


I've been driving for 4 years and have almost 8,000 trips and I've got 3,000 5 star ratings. I drive an 07 toyota prius which I rent on a weekly basis and it's silver with tinted windows. I've always done VIP services mainly at the airport is where I work and I avoid the bars period. I believe in treating people the way that I'd wanted to be treated..with respect and I'm also retired military so I know about professionalism and being polite and all that...I'm just tired of the negative feedback and it seems that everyone wants to complain about something and never give u any good compliments.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I think you may be trying too hard, and making a nuisance of yourself. Pleasantly - confirm the name, then the destination, then a quick gratuitous "How's your day going?"

Then sit up straight, and drive in an alert, professional, expert fashion. Be the silent limo driver that has everything under control. Don't force a conversation on them. Many pax just want to be left alone. But if they do want to talk, remember, it's not what you say, it's how you make them feel. Be sincere. Sincerity will get you tips.

I don't offer water or gum, but I have it available if they need it. Some pax talk on the phone and suddenly need to write something down. I always keep a pen handy and hold it out for them if I hear them looking for one. If it's a hot day and they look frazzeled, or if they need to take a pill, or if I made them ditch their open containers, I will offer them a water. Just don't be overbearing and falling all over yourself to wait on them hand and foot.

You don't have to get out and open the door. Most pax just want to get in and go. You don't have to load everyone's luggage. Many pax want to do it themselves. If they want you to load it, they will leave it there for you. Don't take it _from_ them. Most people just want an uncomplicated ride. They want it their way, and you have to read them. Some pax will tell you what they want, and others will silently judge you.

Try to think of all the limo drivers you've ever seen in the movies. That's what the pax want. They've seen the same movies. Study those movie guys. It's kind of fun just playing the part.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

What ZenUber said. He put into words what I was trying to say.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

I hate that the solution I've found is to *"Shut up and Drive" *but it works. After some strange comments left and my ratings sinking to 4.8 I quit speaking other than to greet them,verify their destination and wish them well after arriving at their destination. I totally quit starting conversations. I only speak if spoken to.

I also quit getting out of the driver's seat.

4.94 Rating

Go figure.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

bounty17 said:


> . I believe in treating people the way that I'd wanted to be treated..with respect and I'm also retired military so I know about professionalism and being polite and all that...I'm just tired of the negative feedback and it seems that everyone wants to complain about something and never give u any good compliments.


Again, stop with the above and beyond.

also while you're at it, not just uber but in life, stop expecting to receive what you give. You can certainly ask for the same courtesy/respect but don't *expect* it. The only person you'll disappoint is yourself when you have that expectation.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Abandon opening the doors. It’s weird at this point and probably freaks them out before the ride even begins.

This is all I do.

If it’s obvious that they want to chit chat, I do so.

Other than that, I just confirm destination, give a short couple of sentence speech about speaking up if they need the temp adjusted at any point (I’ve never had anyone take me up on the offer) and then tell them that I’ll just let them relax from here on out. I say it in a friendly relaxed way myself. Occasionally I say it plainly and tell them I’m just going to let them do their thing and not bug them.

I then pop in an ear bud and give them the ride that gets me the most money, while getting them out of my vehicle in the most efficient, safest manner possible.

These people generally just want to focus on their phones, laptops etc. Eliminate the uneasiness of if they’ll be able to do that in peace right off the bat and I’ve found it makes the ride so much simpler.

Thoughts from a 4.94 where I currently have 5 one stars factored into my rating because I started the trip, canceled and had it register as a trip because the car moved an inch, thus inviting the one star retaliation.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bounty here....
> I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
> someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
> ...


I don't do anything you listed above and I never get any complaints. 4.99 with Lyft and 5.0 with Uber.

Did you brush your teeth before you left the house? Just sayin


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

The best way I have found to keep high ratings (4.96 after 6000 rides), is to keep everything simple. Anything that causes them to interact with you outside of their own curiosity is a bad thing. I never have water or snacks, I won't hold the door unless the person is elderly, I will say high and make some comment about the beautiful day to take an uber then just go on and act like they aren't in the car. 

Remember the less you have the less they can nitpick. I even go as far as to hide my phone on the window side so they can't even see the eta or nav on my phone. I also have an earpiece so I can listen to podcasts while I play bland soft music for the pax. If they want to talk I take off my earpiece but if not then at least they know I am not listening to them. 

If I overstep and am too social I try to just tell them I am sorry for talking too much I have had about 30 people in the car today. Get sympathy you often will get a tip!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JLaw1719 said:


> I then pop in an ear bud


I was fine until you said that.

Driving with an ear bud in one ear is unsafe. Stop doing that.

And if you used two of them, I'd give you a 1 Star.


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I was fine until you said that.
> 
> Driving with an ear bud in one ear is unsafe. Stop doing that.
> 
> And if you used two of them, I'd give you a 1 Star.


I partially agree, if you have the old Bluetooth jawbone passengers are 99% of the time comfortable with it, if you put in anything that resembles entertainment they will get freaked out. It's the image I think.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In my experience, the key to good ratings has to do with keeping a low acceptance rate and a high cancellation rate. It isn't about what you do. It is about who you DON'T take. Don't take pax when you miss an exit on the highway and have to circle back. Don't take pax who call with attitude or who are frustrated that you can't find them. Don't take pax who give you a hard time when you pull up or seem irritated.


----------



## Jrider9 (Jul 23, 2018)

As far as getting your ratings up, mathematically it just isn't in your favor. It takes 5 good rides to every bad ride generally to bump up a hundredth point because they go by the last 500 rides.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> In my experience, the key to good ratings has to do with keeping a low acceptance rate and a high cancellation rate. It isn't about what you do. It is about who you DON'T take. Don't take pax when you miss an exit on the highway and have to circle back. Don't take pax who call with attitude or who are frustrated that you can't find them. Don't take pax who give you a hard time when you pull up or seem irritated.


That's not my experience. I don't think I've ever cancelled, and my rating is somewhere in the vicinity of 4.9, after about 900 trips.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I was fine until you said that.
> 
> Driving with an ear bud in one ear is unsafe. Stop doing that.
> 
> And if you used two of them, I'd give you a 1 Star.


No one was talking about using two so that's irrelevant.

I also give myself one stars so it wouldn't concern me too much if you did in the imaginary scenario you outlined.

Thanks for the advice of 900 rides experience. I'll check back in when you hit at least 5000 and see if you're not listening to a podcast at a low volume in one ear then.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

What kind of car are you driving? I switched to a nicer, newer model vehicle two years ago any my rating jumped from a 4.80 to a 4.95. I realized that a lot of riders didn't like the old PT Cruiser very much.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Some good suggestions posted so far.

After confirming passenger name and destination , give them the ETA and ask them to let you know they need anything. Then shit up. Only talk to them if they ask you something. Otherwise pick an appropriate radio station, keep the volume low. Give a friendly good bye have a great rest of your day.

If smell is coming up a lot, it could be a few things . One, a scammer trying to get a free ride by picking a seemingly harmless accusation, car smell.

2nd, you or your car may smell and you just don't realize it because you have compromised nostrils ?.

Do you smoke? Don't smoke in the car ever. Non smokers can smell cig smoke very easily and it's gross to them. Switch to vape for work hours

Choice of air freshener . I go with Ozium . I give a few puffs of that a day. Certainly after a smelly pax. Also leave the windows down a bit between pick-ups.

Other than that. I grab the back floor mat at red lights and bang it out. Check that the back seat is clean , brush it with my hand

*I only get doors for disabled or elderly people

**meant to say shut up ? not shit up


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Cassettes


Really? Are you telling me your K-Car is not equipped with factory SiriusXM? ????



Coachman said:


> What kind of car are you driving? I switched to a nicer, newer model vehicle two years ago any my rating jumped from a 4.80 to a 4.95. I realized that a lot of riders didn't like the old PT Cruiser very much.


So you increased your expense(s) for higher ratings? Smart, really smart!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> do you 5 star everyone?
> 
> if you have any pushback or comments from a pax about anything, rate accordingly
> and give a reason (1 star, "other" is a fav of mine)
> ...


How does it protect the rating?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> So you increased your expense(s) for higher ratings? Smart, really smart!


No. I bought a new car rather than sink another $4,000 of repairs into a 10 y/o car that was only worth $250. So I bought a 4 y/o Kia Soul with 40,000 miles on it.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> I hate that the solution I've found is to *"Shut up and Drive" *but it works. After some strange comments left and my ratings sinking to 4.8 I quit speaking other than to greet them,verify their destination and wish them well after arriving at their destination. I totally quit starting conversations. I only speak if spoken to.
> 
> I also quit getting out of the driver's seat.
> 
> ...


I have found the same thing. Another thing I've noticed from years of customer service, is that the ones you work the hardest to please, are the ones who appreciate it the least. It's like when a dog smells fear and attacks.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Coachman said:


> No. I bought a new car rather than sink another $4,000 of repairs into a 10 y/o car that was only worth $250. So I bought a 4 y/o Kia Soul with 40,000 miles on it.


Point proven.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

I’m only at 120 rides, 4.97 and two 4* ratings. I do find passengers don’t like to be complicated, sometimes I ask them if they’re ok with me taking a certain route, or I warn them I have to drop them off a few doors away from their destination because of traffic prohibitions, and they sometimes sound Irritated when I get too specific. So I agree with the others when they suggest de-complicating things.

I also think my good ratings have so far come from the fact that it’s a clean car with tinted windows, I keep the panoramic roof shade open at night, and I think most of all my best strength is I KNOW MY CITY!!! I generally live in the area I drive so I know not just the best routes, but when cars like to turn, stop, where pedestrians cross, etc etc. So I’m always prepared to go around them. PAX don’t like stop and go, so knowing your area can really help! And NO TAILGATING!!! Some speed - OK, as long as you don’t tailgate because as another poster said, PAX don’t like sudden brakes. It’s my #1 irritant as a rider.


----------



## zanboor (Jan 21, 2018)

marktwothousand said:


> I'm only at 120 rides, 4.97 and two 4* ratings. I do find passengers don't like to be complicated, sometimes I ask them if they're ok with me taking a certain route, or I warn them I have to drop them off a few doors away from their destination because of traffic prohibitions, and they sometimes sound Irritated when I get too specific. So I agree with the others when they suggest de-complicating things.
> 
> I also think my good ratings have so far come from the fact that it's a clean car with tinted windows, I keep the panoramic roof shade open at night, and I think most of all my best strength is I KNOW MY CITY!!! I generally live in the area I drive so I know not just the best routes, but when cars like to turn, stop, where pedestrians cross, etc etc. So I'm always prepared to go around them. PAX don't like stop and go, so knowing your area can really help! And NO TAILGATING!!! Some speed - OK, as long as you don't tailgate because as another poster said, PAX don't like sudden brakes. It's my #1 irritant as a rider.


With my first 120 rides I had already scored a few 1 stars :redface:
Good on ya, keep it up


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Get a dash cam.... This also keeps people honest


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

bounty17 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bounty here....
> I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
> someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
> ...


I think you provide your services with good intention but not all pax are willing reciprocate. It's probably best to work on the first impression (the greet) before making further changes.

An example of a great greeting is the pre-recorded voice they play at McDonalds drive thru. It sounds like someone is actually happy to take my order. Then a tired sounding person (the actual worker) comes through the speaker with "can I take your order?"

This is how Mcdonalds trolls people but the first voice has always given me good vibes, even after I realize it's a recording.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JLaw1719 said:


> Thanks for the advice of 900 rides experience. I'll check back in when you hit at least 5000 and see if you're not listening to a podcast at a low volume in one ear then.


Okay, let me summarize what you said.

1. You think that having 4100 more trips than me means you've learned more than I have.

2. That by the time i've done 4100 more, I will have become as jaded as you are, and as casual about safety as you are.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, let me summarize what you said.
> 
> 1. You think that having 4100 more trips than me means you've learned more than I have.
> 
> 2. That by the time i've done 4100 more, I will have become as jaded as you are, and as casual about safety as you are.


Correct, that's what he thinks.

I agree with you. Once you hit 500 rides, things don't change. You can do 501 rides or 2 million rides, and it's the same. There's no "growing" or "learning more" in this business.

You are just driving a car.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, let me summarize what you said.
> 
> 1. You think that having 4100 more trips than me means you've learned more than I have.
> 
> 2. That by the time i've done 4100 more, I will have become as jaded as you are, and as casual about safety as you are.


I'd give you a 1-Star for that summary. Stay safe out there.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Correct, that's what he thinks.
> 
> I agree with you. Once you hit 500 rides, things don't change. You can do 501 rides or 2 million rides, and it's the same. There's no "growing" or "learning more" in this business.
> 
> You are just driving a car.


After the honeymoon wears off, somewhere around 500 trips you realize you won't see anything new, just variations of rides you've already had.

There is a process of self correction in the first few hundred rides that lowers the number of bad ratings. You become attuned to pax a little better, any nervousness you had has worn off, and you are better at navigation. You also know what areas/pax to avoid picking up.

I'm actually regressing a bit. I used to get "great conversation" badges all the time. I'm talking less and when I do its more boilerplate stuff. Also, I don't wash/vac my car as frequently.

I'm a 4.92. If I drove nights it might be as low as a 4.85. If I was cherrypicking trips, it might be as high as a 4.99.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Honestly? Stop calling them clients to start. They aren’t clients. They are riders and they will treat your car like they treat used chewing gum. Treat them accordingly. 

I get it - you want to give Vip service. How’s that working for ya? If you want different results, you have to do something different. Stop going out of your way for every single rider. They can open their own door. Also - if you’ve given them excellent service and they can’t reciprocate that, don’t hesitate to give them a one star rating.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Honestly? Stop calling them clients to start. They aren't clients. They are riders and they will treat your car like they treat used chewing gum. Treat them accordingly.
> 
> I get it - you want to give Vip service. How's that working for ya? If you want different results, you have to do something different. Stop going out of your way for every single rider. They can open their own door. Also - if you've given them excellent service and they can't reciprocate that, don't hesitate to give them a one star rating.


Very well said!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

VinnyPhx said:


> Are you driving Uber Black?
> 
> If not, then you're going way out of your way for these passengers. You'll probably get higher ratings if you stopped doing all of the extra "VIP services".
> The reason is that since you are the only driver doing these things, it is unexpected by the passengers. You are catching them off guard by standing outside of your car as they walk out of their house. Customers of all businesses want a uniform experience, it's why Mcdonalds are all the same. Their customers know what to expect.
> ...


A post worth it's weight in gold. (How much does a post weigh anyway?)

The seatbelt thing is a great idea. I hadn't considered cleaning these. Just today a passenger commented on some lint on her belt so I'll wipe these down soon.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I was fine until you said that.
> 
> Driving with an ear bud in one ear is unsafe. Stop doing that.
> 
> And if you used two of them, I'd give you a 1 Star.


Would you listen to yourself, "...I'd give you a one star."
Fascinating! The logic of certain humans.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Would you listen to yourself, "...I'd give you a one star."


It's a statement of fact. I would give a 1 Star to any driver who put something into their ear while I'm the rider.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Would you listen to yourself, "...I'd give you a one star."
> Fascinating! The logic of certain humans.


My coworker who got me into rideshare had +4000 rides a couple of years back. He played music through using one device and on another device listened to the navigation using 1 ear bud. He had a 5 star rating. So I dont think most people care.

He showed me his rating of course after I was bragging about my 4.95


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> He played music through using one device and on another device listened to the navigation using 1 ear bud. He had a 5 star rating. So I dont think most people care.


I care. I can't control what other people do, only my reaction to them.

Which is, I hasten to add, a stance that many people posting on this site might benefit from.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I care. I can't control what other people do, only my reaction to them.
> 
> Which is, I hasten to add, a stance that many people posting on this site might benefit from.


Agreed. Everyone has opinions. Yours is valid.

My conclusion was based on my coworkers stats.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> My conclusion was based on my coworkers stats.


That's okay. My previous job was in an insurance related business.

Insurance deals with low probability, high consequence events. Your co-workers' approach would work fine. Until it doesn't.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> That's okay. My previous job was in an insurance related business.
> 
> Insurance deals with low probability, high consequence events. Your co-workers' approach would work fine. Until it doesn't.


If it's such an issue they should make it illegal. ?

It seems a bit unfair to punish the driver if hes is within the law and doesnt see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> If it's such an issue they should make it illegal. ?
> 
> It seems a bit unfair to punish the driver if hes is within the law and doesnt see anything wrong with it.


I just placed an order for one. I'm getting my earbud in a couple days!

$9.99. Cheapest I found. Lets see how bad it is


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I just placed an order for one. I'm getting my earbud in a couple days!
> 
> $9.99. Cheapest I found. Lets see how bad it is


That's hella cheap ???. Did you know at facebook campus they have vending machines with earbuds, chargers, etc. for free for employees! Those are high quality!

I go through ear buds so fast. I always break them ?‍♀


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> 1. Stop going above and beyond.
> 2. Drive from point A to B
> 3. Rinse and repeat


This is essentially what I thought. Well said.

I load / unload groceries and luggage, mainly because I don't want pax to damage my car (one huge scratch and a broken trunk seal from two times I couldn't jump out fast enough). I am professional and friendly. I keep at least the interior of my car (a 2018 Civic EX) spotless.

Beyond that, do not expect anything more from me. It's Uber X.

I noticed a massive reduction in my rating after Uber Pro. Went from 4.95-98 to 4.88 - hovered around there for a couple of months.

Just do your best. Don't push it. And know that you aren't alone.

Keep your stick on the ice, we're all pulling for you. Welcome to UP.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> If it's such an issue they should make it illegal. ?
> 
> It seems a bit unfair to punish the driver if hes is within the law and doesnt see anything wrong with it.


It is illegal to block the drivers ability to hear outside the vehicle while in motion.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> That's hella cheap ???. Did you know at facebook campus they have vending machines with earbuds, chargers, etc. for free for employees! Those are high quality!
> 
> I go through ear buds so fast. I always break them ?‍♀


It's supposed to be $79. But $9.99 on groupon!

And that facebook vending machine.... I would get all of them, and sell them to paxs


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Chorch said:


> I agree with you. Once you hit 500 rides, things don't change. You can do 501 rides or 2 million rides, and it's the same. There's no "growing" or "learning more" in this business.


It took me three years before I realized I didn't need to drive the drunks or rush to the stadium to try to hit that big surge as the game lets out. I'd say I learned a lot.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dekero said:


> It is illegal to block the drivers ability to hear outside the vehicle while in motion.


It's legal in California.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It's legal in California.


Everything's legal in CA, right?
Speaking of which, check out Tommy's Mex Restaurant on Geary / 43rd I think. Love that place.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TCar said:


> Everything's legal in CA, right?
> Speaking of which, check out Tommy's Mex Restaurant on Geary / 43rd I think. Love that place.


You're right about that


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

bounty17 said:


> Can anyone offer me some good advice to get my ratings back up? I'm open to ANYTHING!


Pretend to not speak English. Nod a lot, do nothing they say. Follow GPS visual directions...do not have voice on for GPS. Who can downrate a hard working immigrant?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bounty here....
> I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
> someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
> ...


There are some days that I'm not feeling it. Having come off a long day from my day job I just want to be left alone when I start uber. Those days im quiet and probably come off unfriendly. But my rating is high (4.96). I'm a good driver. Not to slow, not too fast, smooth braking.

My guess is it has to be the driving for the score to be that low. So try and focus on that.

Let me also tell you. Some people have a horrible sense of smell. Must be a blessing. Is it possible you fall under this category? I would start asking people to smell my car and see what they say.


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

Learn to read people. If a pax doesn’t want to talk and you jabber away, you’re gonna get a low rating. If someone is in a hurry and ready to go, toes on curb, and you’re slowing them up by getting doors, you’re gonna get a low rating. If you ask too many questions, you’re perceived as a freak and guess what....low ratings. 

I can turn on the charm and I can shut the F up on the turn of a dime. I’ve only gotten two 1 ratings and I know exactly who left them, both young kids that tried to extend their rides (way) beyond their drop off point and I refused. If I get a bad rating because I refuse to be taken advantage of, so be it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> It seems a bit unfair to punish the driver if hes is within the law and doesnt see anything wrong with it.


Once upon a time, seat belts were not required to be worn. In fact, I remember when they were not installed in most cars at all.

To me, whatever is going on in that ear bud is a significant distraction. Particularly since they tend to block out other important sounds.

Whether or not they're legal doesn't change my opinion of that a bit.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Once upon a time, seat belts were not required to be worn. In fact, I remember when they were not installed in most cars at all.
> 
> To me, whatever is going on in that ear bud is a significant distraction. Particularly since they tend to block out other important sounds.
> 
> Whether or not they're legal doesn't change my opinion of that a bit.


That's probably why only one ear bud is allowed. The other ear has to be free.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> That's probably why only one ear bud is allowed. The other ear has to be free.


I agree that one ear is better than two. I probably wouldn't give 1 ? just for one ear bud. At least if the driving was good.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

whiny riders want new cars if your car is old express pool cheepos get mad ,smokers bother them and they also like certain races more than others...ie they downrate for unethical reasons, of course there is no feedback since everyone clicks other, maybe uber should force people to leave a comment before ruining a drivers day????


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My coworker who got me into rideshare had +4000 rides a couple of years back. He played music through using one device and on another device listened to the navigation using 1 ear bud. He had a 5 star rating. So I dont think most people care.
> 
> He showed me his rating of course after I was bragging about my 4.95


Then you realized the both of you, were really bragging about nothing!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> Cassettes are great because most people do not like the ads on the radio.


Cassettes? What year is your car?



bounty17 said:


> I drive an 07 toyota prius which I rent on a weekly basis


You RENT a 2007 car weekly? How much, dare I ask?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Then you realized the both of you, were really bragging about nothing!


He didnt care about his.... buuuut... :redface:

I care about mine :thumbdown:


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

bounty17 said:


> no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener


If you're getting a negative comment for smell, it's likely because of you "always using an air freshener"
I have received many positive comments from riders, thanking me for NOT having such a harsh freshener scent.


bounty17 said:


> I'm doing the best of my abilities to provide VIP services...
> ...they seem to expect "perfect" services.


They're not expecting perfect services, they likely don't like your VIP services.
I rarely ride in an Uber, but I had one awhile back. Short ride, maybe 7 minutes.
The first thing the driver did was turn around with a huge smile and holding out a piece of candy...

Driver:_ "Here!! I always give my riders a Tootsie roll before we start."_
Me: No thanks.
_"How's the temperature? Good?"_
It's fine.
_"What radio channel would you like?"_
<sigh>
_"I have charging cords if you need them. I have all types!"_
Can we just go already..

Her VIP service was an annoyance to the max.


KK2929 said:


> Have neutral music on , low. Soft music. Cassettes are great


I had to look what year this comment was written. LOL



Mkang14 said:


> It's legal in California.


But WARNING: This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer and birth defects or other reproductive harm.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Dekero said:


> It is illegal to block the drivers ability to hear outside the vehicle while in motion.


Odd because I know deaf drivers; one has a CDL.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Odd because I know deaf drivers; one has a CDL.


I would bet that a deaf driver is better able to cope with a lack of sound than a hearing driver is able to handle distraction combined with reduced input of exterior sound.


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

This is my minimum routine:
Before the shift, do a light cleanup. Nothing on the seats. Preferably nothing on the carpets. Quick window clean with cloths or paper towels with water or window spray. Typically runs only 2-5mins if in a hurry. Then go....

Confirm rider first, 
then say something like "Hi, How are you?"
Drive, maybe have some pop radio station on, Don't look miserable or mad driving. Stay quiet or talk if the rider initiates conversation. 
Follow your routes. Customers hate route detours, especially if they know their route already. Especially when missing turns or exits.
When they leave, have a small smile and say "Have a nice day" or "Have a good night". That makes a great difference in their memory of the ride. 

I'm 4.91 btw. Also know you can't please everyone. And some people will always nitpick. Even if all you do is stay quiet and drive. 
If you can, avoid low rated pax. My threshold is 4.75. Below that I would have to be desperate at the moment (like if there's a big surge).


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> It's a statement of fact. I would give a 1 Star to any driver who put something into their ear while I'm the rider.


I wear earplugs a lot because it hurts my ears when the music is too loud, the passengers have the windows down, etc. It is also useful for customers that yell. I used to wear ear plugs when I worked in the box office of a theater because so many customers would yell.

But I value my hearing a lot more than star ratings.



Dekero said:


> It is illegal to block the drivers ability to hear outside the vehicle while in motion.


A law passed by idiots. I know from experience that I can understand noises better, not worse, when you take the decibels down a notch in an overly loud situation.

When it is too loud, the brain becomes overwhelmed and the ears can become physically damaged. Most likely your car exceeds OSHA sounds levels if you have your windows down or music cranked up to hear over the road noise. But that is typical of the government to require hearing protection for some circumstances and require hearing loss in others.

My bet is that I can hear conversation better wearing NRR 30 ear plugs than most people on this board over the age of 25 can hear without ear plugs. Why? Because I have protected my hearing throughout my life. Hearing loss is cumulative and irreversible. I know I have sustained hearing loss throughout my life as well, but just a lot less than most.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I would start asking people to smell my car and see what they say.


Can I smell your seat? ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I drive a junk car that no matter how much I vacuum it it's still going to smell like 5 years of pax feet and other body parts. talk to the customers when they want to talk don't talk when they don't want to talk. The end of the ride, I turned to them and say, "five stars for you, I hope you can do the same for me have a great day!"


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Like has probably already been mentioned (I can into this thread late and tltr). 

Keep your care clean and get the Point A to Point B, safely. No opening doors (unless you driving Black/SUV), no gum, candy or waters. When I drove X I did some of that and my rating slipped down to 4.88 - stopped all that crap and went to 4.95 within months and finished out at 4.98


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Dashcam with LCD screen ON so pax know they are being recorded. This is best thing to improve your rating.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I would bet that a deaf driver is better able to cope with a lack of sound than a hearing driver is able to handle distraction combined with reduced input of exterior sound.


Good point. I won't wear ear buds, when I drive. Yet I keep the radio on, but just tune it out sometimes. So I'd think the ear buds would be the same.

It's those who text, yap on the phone, eat a full meal or put on makeup while driving who frighten me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

bounty17 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bounty here....
> I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
> someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
> ...


Sounds like you're doing a great job. I provide good old fashioned customer service as well. And, like you, get hammered over piddly assed things.

Also, sick of it. On the service side, sounds like you've got it down. Only so much you can do. I'm the same way.

One thing I do more now is screen the drivers and neighborhoods like crazy. Any upfront attitude, or sketchy place, is an instant cancel. Also, start very early and done by 8:00 PM. No more concerts, events nor bar crowds.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Good point. I won't wear ear buds, when I drive. Yet I keep the radio on, but just tune it out sometimes. So I'd think the ear buds would be the same.
> 
> It's those who text, yap on the phone, eat a full meal or put on makeup while driving who frighten me.


I'm fine with the radio on at a reasonable volume. And the radio doesn't reduce outside sounds.

As for those who text or put on makeup while driving... yeah, we agree on that one. I saw a guy a couple of years ago working on a laptop as we were going 60 mph through a busy area on the freeway a couple of years ago. I honked and shook my finger at him.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Almost 8k rides and your still worried about bs complaints. Most of which have no foundation and are not true. Have you learned nothing in 8k rides. You should have learned at least that you can't please everyone especially when your dealing with the public. Who cares about complaints.



Coachman said:


> What kind of car are you driving? I switched to a nicer, newer model vehicle two years ago any my rating jumped from a 4.80 to a 4.95. I realized that a lot of riders didn't like the old PT Cruiser very much.


Hopefully you bought a newer car for other reasons then appeasing riders?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Make sure you're wearing a shirt and tie. 

Turn your voice navigation up to full volume. Pax love it

Don't use a cell phone holder, it just makes it look like you cant multitask. Also make sure any personal conversations with friends and family members are had via speakerphone with the pax in the car. The pax are genuinely interested in their Uber drivers personal lives. Sharing that goes a long way towards 5 star ratings. 

Make sure your hands are smooth, use moisturizer. Nobody wants a HJ from calloused hands. A solid HJ to completion will earn you many 5 star ratings and as an added bonus you'll earn many "Excellent Service" badges!!!!!! 

If you crack a beer, make sure you have an extra one for the pax, or at the very lease offer them a sip. The same applies for drugs.

Another good trick is mid ride make a pit stop. Tell the pax, "Yo I just need to pull in here and take a shit real quick, hang tight. You want anything while Im in there?" This trick will humanize you in the pax's eyes and will encourage empathy and more 5 star ratings


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mch said:


> Make sure you're wearing a shirt and tie.
> 
> Turn your voice navigation up to full volume. Pax love it
> 
> ...


?


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Maybe your not getting 5* because you're forgetting to throw a red carpet when passangers leave your car..
*Every driver does it!*


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LazyBumBunny said:


> Maybe your not getting 5* because you're forgetting to throw a red carpet when passangers leave your car..
> *Every driver does it!*


Have heard Uber's going to be rolling out a "Red Carpet Service" platform.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

If you are consistently getting < 5 stars, then something's going on, and you need to take a step back and take a realistic look at the situation. Especially if your bread and butter is airport pickups, where I believe those type of pax have a somewhat higher expectation than other types of pax (i.e., college kids, event pickups) 

I don't know you, so don't take offense at any of these things below, but are any of them true? I am not saying that all of these things are wrong or bad, but it's all about the pax perception. They perceive you to be less than 5 star for some reason, and maybe it's below.

1) You. You smell bad. (Did you just eat? Do you smoke? Did you use deodorant?) You look weird or scary. (Hair not combed, extreme tats). You're dressed "unprofessionally", where the rider defines that term in their own mind. (Wearing warmup pants, wifebeater, tank top, dirty shirt, flip flops). You're talking too much and/or you're butting in to their conversations. (Most people just want to fool around on their phone. If they want to talk to you, they'll talk). You're doing weird things, like offering a full convenience store in your back seat or offering services not in line with Uber X (like opening doors, already mentioned above)

2) Your driving. Too fast, too slow, too many lane changes, can't follow GPS directions, keep making wrong turns, honking at other drivers, other road-rager type behavior, sudden stops, too fast over dips/bumps, run red lights, taking tollways when you don't necessarily need to, etc.

3) Your car. Does it have dents or otherwise damaged? Is it dirty on the outside? Is the interior clean? Is it making weird noises?

Even if your answer is no to any of these, then always remember 4) Some people just like to be d*cks to other people and give 1 stars just because they can.


----------



## Akashenzi (Jan 16, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> Like everyone states - you will never please everyone. I have noticed that the more trips that I do, the lower my rating goes. Odd, isn't it ?? Have neutral music on , low. Soft music. Cassettes are great because most people do not like the ads on the radio.
> Sorry  but Hip Hop, Hard Rock, etc. will not work. I do not talk unless they show that they want it. I might make a simple remark but if I get short responses, I leave them alone. I do not open doors or help with luggage, unless it is an older female. I am female , too. I will ask a female if she needs help with the luggage. Most say no. I supply no water, mints, candy, etc.
> Uber supposedly does an average of 500 trips. Once your rating goes down, it take forever to rebound. You would have to get hundreds of 5 stars to make that rating move 0.50 point. That of course is impossible.
> They are going to complain about everything and anything. Keep the car clean, inside and out. After driving, spray the inside of the car and the back seat with Lysol spray and close the door. Let sit overnight.
> ...


Absolutely well put. It's like you read my mind.
I used to dwell so much on it that once I fall into a conversation with them I would straight forward ask them how they feel about an app used to define customer satisfaction and disregard the human element. Most would acknowledge that it would have been better if people gave honest live feedback if it didn't as much create a tension of the whole ride once that bomb is dropped.
I somehow may ask "..so what do I have to do to get a five star from you today.."
If I you get a smirk on their face, that's the one to watch out for.
After a long research, I have realised that the phrase "The customer is always right" is total BS.

WOOOSAH!


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Who gives a shit about their ratings? Stop opening doors. They pay you to drive. I give the bare bones friendly service and the rating takes care of its self. It isn't about them its about you and money. That is it


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bounty here....
> I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
> someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
> ...





JustTreatMeFair said:


> I hate that the solution I've found is to *"Shut up and Drive" *but it works. After some strange comments left and my ratings sinking to 4.8 I quit speaking other than to greet them,verify their destination and wish them well after arriving at their destination. I totally quit starting conversations. I only speak if spoken to.
> 
> I also quit getting out of the driver's seat.
> 
> ...


That works for me too. The only conversations I have now are ones happen organically and not forced.

On another note my ratings increased once I started leasing a car from Hertz. It's much smaller and nowhere near as nice as my actual car.

Turns out 1 in 10 pax was giving me a 4 star because my car was too nice. I guess that was their way of bringing me down a peg or two. ?

Now that I'm in a small car with dents, scratches, faded paint, zero luxury features, etc pax feels much more comfortable. Nothing but 5 stars now.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I greet people, ask how their day is, and then leave it at that unless they want to talk more. Haven't opened a door for a person unless they were infirm. I do open trunk so people don't bang the car up, but I let them load and unload unless they are having problems. I wear a t-shirt and shorts and flip-flops in the summer, and sweats in the winter. And I have a 4.97 in Chicago which has some notorious difficult areas/pax.

I'd guess that either you or your car smells, you look scary/unkempt, you are doing something totally weird, you are listening to political radio, or you are being too overly nice which can be off-putting as well. Something is going wrong.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> Who gives a shit about their ratings? Stop opening doors. They pay you to drive. I give the bare bones friendly service and the rating takes care of its self. It isn't about them its about you and money. That is it


Am old school and damn sure open doors, load bags, etc where appropriate. We can all run our business how we want.

But DON'T even think about telling me how to run my business. Will continue what I'm doing. And if that bothers some of the "whining" drivers, will step it up a few notches.

Also, continually educate customers that they should expect this basic level of service. If not, feel free to downrate, zero tip and possible write up. Explain to them that's how I roll when riding.

My two cents.
?


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> if you have any pushback or comments from a pax about anything, rate accordingly
> and give a reason (1 star, "other" is a fav of mine)
> 
> this will protect your rating


How does this protect his rating?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> OMG you NEED to take it down a notch bro! You seem to think you are doing it PERFECT but your the one getting the shit ratings! Clearly your to stupid to figure out that it isn't about ANYONE but YOU and how much you make at the end of the day! I am POSITIVE that you drive full time and unqualified to do anything else. If you think BASIC level of service is being their slave then you got issues.


Mind your own business. Doing very well. Thank you.

Seems as the "blue collar" crowd cannot accept that many are doing great. And operate, our business, a cut above.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

It doesn't. My exact point. Pax will do shit just BECAUSE they can. Why would you EVER open a door or load their shit just to risk getting a shit rating?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> OMG you NEED to take it down a notch bro! You seem to think you are doing it PERFECT but your the one getting the shit ratings! Clearly your to stupid to figure out that it isn't about ANYONE but YOU and how much you make at the end of the day! I am POSITIVE that you drive full time and unqualified to do anything else. If you think BASIC level of service is being their slave then you got issues.


Agreed completely!!

Open the door?

Hahaha for .64 cents a mile your lucky I wait long enough for you to put the seatbelt on...


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

The midget I paid $5.00 an hour to ride in my hatchback and give Pax massages just told me he wants 50% of the profit. I laughed and showed him the books, he is now paying me!



bounty17 said:


> I've been driving for 4 years and have almost 8,000 trips and I've got 3,000 5 star ratings. I drive an 07 toyota prius which I rent on a weekly basis and it's silver with tinted windows. I've always done VIP services mainly at the airport is where I work and I avoid the bars period. I believe in treating people the way that I'd wanted to be treated..with respect and I'm also retired military so I know about professionalism and being polite and all that...I'm just tired of the negative feedback and it seems that everyone wants to complain about something and never give u any good compliments.


How do you know how many 5 star ratings you have beyond 500?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dude don't listen to the haters! Keep doing what you're doing!

Not many have the self awareness to realize they have no personality. Fewer still take the extra steps to compensate for that by dressing professionally and opening car doors for pax.

You did! You're doing great! Your "business" is truly, a cut above, the blue collar drivers. Kudos!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> If you are consistently getting < 5 stars, then something's going on, and you need to take a step back and take a realistic look at the situation. Especially if your bread and butter is airport pickups, where I believe those type of pax have a somewhat higher expectation than other types of pax (i.e., college kids, event pickups)
> 
> I don't know you, so don't take offense at any of these things below, but are any of them true? I am not saying that all of these things are wrong or bad, but it's all about the pax perception. They perceive you to be less than 5 star for some reason, and maybe it's below.
> 
> ...


Agreed. 
And to elaborate on #4, you can weed out those people by not accepting pax with a low rating, avoiding college students, and just canceling on anyone who you think might downrate. If a certain kind of pax annoys you, they are the one most likely to down-rate.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Nope but he is proud to say I sold my business last year retired and now just do this to keep busy...
> 
> Great so when a POS rider sues you at least you'll have some assets for them to take... All over your .64 a mile Uber job that you had fully paid for!! Awesome... Let us know how that works out for you...


BTW: How much liability insurance do you have? M


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> BTW: How much liability insurance do you have? M


?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mch said:


> ?


????


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85


Please tell me you're not doing this to be an Uber Pro.

Through some weird happenstance, I wound up qualifying for that distinction a couple weeks ago. It's totally useless. Even the direction/time meter you get with each ping is utterly useless.

I had one ping last week that said "23 minutes/northeast" on the display. It ended up being a welfare mom with two separate stops at two different elementary schools to pull her worthless children out of class early. It was 23 minutes alright. And, about 20 of those minutes were me sitting in an elementary school parking lot while she ran in to get her kids. The final stop was her Section 8 apartment. Made $6 from that 23-minute trip going northeast.

Oh, and the ride went southwest, not northeast. Uber is fooling you with this gimmick. They lie all the time.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You're confusing riders with people you can order around. Must be the military thing


It's Far from "a military thing"
military teaches us communication, Discipline, courtesy, Adaptability, Conflict Resolution, Teamwork and Collaboration

⚠there ain't No discernible discipline with "My Car My Rules" nonsense

?it's more like a powerless insignificant driver taking advantage of a minor Opportunity to
ESCALATE any situation manipulating the emotions of others ✔ the illusion of control may allow the insecure driver feel safe, but it's also at the heart of most of their problems.?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's Far from "a military thing"
> military teaches us communication, Discipline, courtesy, Adaptability, Conflict Resolution, Teamwork and Collaboration
> 
> ⚠there ain't No discernible discipline with "My Car My Rules" nonsense
> ...


This I agree with to an extent.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> the key to good ratings has to do with keeping a low acceptance rate and a high cancellation rate.


Too true:










I average at least $25-$30/trip, sometimes much higher by cherrypicking.

0 doors opened (aside from the occasional handicapped person), 0 gum, 0 mints, 0 waters, 0 ****s given.

Get them from Point A to B safely and not covered in bodily fluids.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Someone once said to me: if you drive a nice and decent car, if it's clean and smell good, you are half way through at the start.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

:thumbup:


MiamiKid said:


> Try to be a better person.


Oh Kid I am a better person already after having this conversation with you bro! I realized I am MUCH better and much smarter for knowing there are turds like you out there thinking you are better than the rest of us. . Keep on believing your the BEST goober driver out there in your POS Prius. You are arrogant and stupid for talking down to people like they are less than you. I don't give a shit how you run your business but you certainly are no better than the rest of us.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> :thumbup:
> Oh Kid I am a better person already after having this conversation with you bro! I realized I am MUCH better and much smarter for knowing there are turds like you out there thinking you are better than the rest of us. . Keep on believing your the BEST goober driver out there in your POS Prius. You are arrogant and stupid for talking down to people like they are less than you. I don't give a shit how you run your business but you certainly are no better than the rest of us.


Am way above the obscene, and profane, post you just wrote.

And will continue running my business utilizing basic manners and etiquette. By all means "a cut above".

It's also called smart business. At least in the professional world.

My two cents.
?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Am way above the obscene, and profane, post you just wrote.
> 
> And will continue running my business utilizing basic manners and etiquette. By all means "a cut above".
> 
> ...


Well actually it's also called... Being MANIPULATED. keep jumping thru hoops for a company like Uber or Lyft that will drop you like a bad habit with no regard for any of your "Smart business"... So keep right on sucking up to passengers who look down their nose at you and will false accuse you so fast it ain't funny just to save the 3 bux on your ride... Yep keep running your SMART Business... Good luck with that... Ohh there's another Ping... Run and get it ANT.....


----------



## Mgibby (Oct 2, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> I've been driving for 4 years and have almost 8,000 trips and I've got 3,000 5 star ratings. I drive an 07 toyota prius which I rent on a weekly basis and it's silver with tinted windows. I've always done VIP services mainly at the airport is where I work and I avoid the bars period. I believe in treating people the way that I'd wanted to be treated..with respect and I'm also retired military so I know about professionalism and being polite and all that...I'm just tired of the negative feedback and it seems that everyone wants to complain about something and never give u any good compliments.


How do you know you have 3000 5 star? Mine only shows last 500 rating s


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mgibby said:


> How do you know you have 3000 5 star? Mine only shows last 500 rating s


Here's a better question... Why would you give 2 F's how many you had? 3000 - 5's and 2 bux might get you a 20oz drink at the 7-11/QT Market.... Bah bite me Uber


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Anyone notice that women are the most nitpicky? Not all women, but some segments. I think most of my 4 stars are probably from nitpicky women. Most guys don't seem to care about details, they just want to go from A->B safely & efficiently.


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Chorch said:


> Don't sweat it. Don't open their doors. Don't talk. You should be fine.


I got 1* yesterday for not being professional. The ride was approx 4mins long. We didn't talk.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

DrivingUberPax said:


> I got 1* yesterday for not being professional. The ride was approx 4mins long. We didn't talk.


If you are unprofessional what do you expect?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> If it's such an issue they should make it illegal. ?
> 
> It seems a bit unfair to punish the driver if hes is within the law and doesnt see anything wrong with it.


It is illegal in some places.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It is illegal in some places.


Yes so it seems


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I wear earplugs a lot because it hurts my ears when the music is too loud, the passengers have the windows down, etc. It is also useful for customers that yell. I used to wear ear plugs when I worked in the box office of a theater because so many customers would yell.
> 
> But I value my hearing a lot more than star ratings.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just turn the music down?


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

Chorch said:


> If you are unprofessional what do you expect?


I wasn't being unprofessional. I said "hello, _______how are you?" at the start of the ride & "Thank you. Have a good day" at the end of the ride. What was unprofessional about that?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> Because it's MY damn business. That's why. And I LOVE watching the blue collar grunts squirm.
> 
> So, continually educated passengers about the "lower class" drivers who need to be deactivated
> 
> ...


You "educate" pax? I'm sure they love that. People always enjoy being told what to do.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why don't you just turn the music down?


Road noise and nearly deaf pax.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

DrivingUberPax said:


> I wasn't being unprofessional. I said "hello, _______how are you?" at the start of the ride & "Thank you. Have a good day" at the end of the ride. What was unprofessional about that?


Then they just wanted a free ride. No big deal. Won't be the last time it happens...


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bounty here....
> I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
> someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
> ...


It is NOT possible 'to be liked by everybody'. Even Jesus failed to please 'everyone'. Mohammad, Moses and Buddha - too.

World's greatest influencers were never liked or approved by 'all' the people (since beginnings of time until today) - always only by 'some' of the people. Yet, UBER-drivers wants to be fully accepted by all: 100% 'liked & approved' after each 5-min ride. ROFLMAO!
Human nature is such, that no matter WHAT you do or say - some people WILL like you AND some people WON'T.
Let it go.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

A lot of it is the rating process itself. Lyft counts the last 100 rated rides, Uber the last 500.

Considering there is no appeal process, you’re pretty much always gonna see worse ratings on Uber.

With Uber I have a 4.88 rating, Lyft a 4.99. I treat everything and everyone the same. No amenities.


----------



## bounty17 (Jul 10, 2019)

Mgibby said:


> How do you know you have 3000 5 star? Mine only shows last 500 rating s


Because it shows it on my profile and I've been doing uber for 4 years



rkozy said:


> Please tell me you're not doing this to be an Uber Pro.
> 
> Through some weird happenstance, I wound up qualifying for that distinction a couple weeks ago. It's totally useless. Even the direction/time meter you get with each ping is utterly useless.
> 
> ...


I can't stand that uber pro crap..I'm just trying to maintain a 4.8 or better. i don't believe in those awards or gimmicks. I'm just trying to stay in good standings with uber.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mgibby said:


> How do you know you have 3000 5 star? Mine only shows last 500 rating s


It appears as one of your achievements. I'm in 1,000. But it's probably more, it just updates every 500. My next "achievement" will be "1,500 5 star trips".


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Chorch said:


> It appears as one of your achievements. I'm in 1,000. But it's probably more, it just updates every 500. My next "achievement" will be "1,500 5 star trips".


Yea you get a BADGE!!! ???


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

OP, you are out there on the road to make $. This is your only objective. 

After the first 50 rides I would say, I could not care less whether people like my service. As you are aware of the reality, you cannot please everybody. Bending over them for the base X rate? Never! I have given approximately 800 rides and my rating is quite stable now between 4.85 to 4.88. A higher-rated driver receives the same per mile rate as a 4.6 driver. What is the point of providing good service? 

I like the badges too thinking they are kind of cute but let's be honest, the badges do not carry any monetary value. I usually do not engage in conversations unless I feel like so. Most of the time I would say "I have sore throat so I cannot talk much. Sorry." Groups of students give me a mixed feelings of love and hate. The bright side is that those short trips are likely to put me again within a surge zone and represent the most cost-effective way to obtain the weekly Lyft guaranteed earning. There are times when they talk too loud, I have to either ask them to keep the voice down or kick them out. Be my guest to 1 star me. I do not care about ratings anymore. 

It never ceases to amaze me that there are people expecting way-and-beyond service from a X driver.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I recently took an Uber ride where the driver has a 4.95 rating. Very small Prius. The driver doesn't even smile that much. He reminded me of a serious high school teacher of mine.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

When driving a bickering couple, always side with the one who's account the ride is on.


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> When driving a bickering couple, always side with the one who's account the ride is on.


I do that with every group. Or stay quiet if I have an opposing opinion, if im involved in their conversation.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> When driving a bickering couple, always side with the one who's account the ride is on.


Youre always better off staying out of it.

If you side with either one, both of them may attack you. That's probably the most likely outcome.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Youre always better off staying out of it.
> 
> If you side with either one, both of them may attack you. That's probably the most likely outcome.


I cant stay out of it. I have to side with the person in the most righteous position, as long as they are the ones paying me. To not aid them would be cowardly.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

bounty17 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bounty here....
> I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
> someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
> ...


With the exception of elderly or when I am loading/unloading luggage I do not exit my vehicle or open any doors for people.
4 years, Over 8000 rides, over 4000 5 stars. Lowest rating I ever had was 4.75 due to being an idiot and working entirely too close to and accepting rides near a beach during spring break. Currently 4.87 as those rides are finally starting to fall off.

And, there is Nothing you can do to stop people lying to Uber/Lyft to get refunds of their fares. They don't care about you, and neither does Uber.

Make sure you choose where you work and when and that is the only control you have over your ratings.


----------



## bounty17 (Jul 10, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> With the exception of elderly or when I am loading/unloading luggage I do not exit my vehicle or open any doors for people.
> 4 years, Over 8000 rides, over 4000 5 stars. Lowest rating I ever had was 4.75 due to being an idiot and working entirely too close to and accepting rides near a beach during spring break. Currently 4.87 as those rides are finally starting to fall off.
> 
> And, there is Nothing you can do to stop people lying to Uber/Lyft to get refunds of their fares. They don't care about you, and neither does Uber.
> ...


I've noticed how people just love to complain about anything which in my opinion, is pretty damn sad!


----------



## Don’t mess with nerds (Oct 23, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> I've noticed how people just love to complain about anything which in my opinion, is pretty damn sad!


You must be a new U/L driver, you'll be *****ing shortly


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> I've noticed how people just love to complain about anything which in my opinion, is pretty damn sad!


Yeah how dare these entitled asshat drivers not want to do extra when they are clearly being paid quite well for the service they are giving... Get over yourself, you wanna jump thru hoops for sweat shop pay rates be our guest... But don't come here and sit on you .64 cent a mile High horse..


----------



## bounty17 (Jul 10, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I think you may be trying too hard, and making a nuisance of yourself. Pleasantly - confirm the name, then the destination, then a quick gratuitous "How's your day going?"
> 
> Then sit up straight, and drive in an alert, professional, expert fashion. Be the silent limo driver that has everything under control. Don't force a conversation on them. Many pax just want to be left alone. But if they do want to talk, remember, it's not what you say, it's how you make them feel. Be sincere. Sincerity will get you tips.
> 
> ...


So your telling me don't do a damn thing and let them do all the work...is that correct?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> So your telling me don't do a damn thing and let them do all the work...is that correct?


With the exception of loading luggage so they don't scratch the car, and say Hi and Thanks... I think that's exactly what he was saying....


----------



## bounty17 (Jul 10, 2019)

Dekero said:


> With the exception of loading luggage so they don't scratch the car, and say Hi and Thanks... I think that's exactly what he was saying....


Ok..alot of my military does come out of me because I expect myself to give great service and nothing half ass. Do a job right the first time or don't do it at all. That's the way I've been brought up and raised


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

I can be either, a great conversation piece or the greatest facilitator of silence.


----------



## bounty17 (Jul 10, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I think you may be trying too hard, and making a nuisance of yourself. Pleasantly - confirm the name, then the destination, then a quick gratuitous "How's your day going?"
> 
> Then sit up straight, and drive in an alert, professional, expert fashion. Be the silent limo driver that has everything under control. Don't force a conversation on them. Many pax just want to be left alone. But if they do want to talk, remember, it's not what you say, it's how you make them feel. Be sincere. Sincerity will get you tips.
> 
> ...


I've always given VIP service and that'll never change. I'd rather try tjam not try at all. Treat my clients they way that I want to be treated...with respect. That's how I am.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> Ok..alot of my military does come out of me because I expect myself to give great service and nothing half ass. Do a job right the first time or don't do it at all. That's the way I've been brought up and raised


I was a military brat all my life.... And I understand how you feel... But when we are getting paid peanuts and barely covering our costs.... Something has to give... And sadly in.my car it's above and beyond service... And I blame it directly on uber


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

What does your car stink like? I go out of my way to wear enough cologne to make sure that some of the "stank ass" riders that get into my car don't overwhelm my car with their funk. I put on copious amounts of this stuff.... https://www.amazon.com/dp/9789820437/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> So your telling me don't do a damn thing and let them do all the work...is that correct?


In most cases, yes. Many pax don't want all that. They just want to throw their stuff in the car and go. For the love of god, just drive.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm Diamond with 4.9 rating. I realize some say ratings dont matter but they do on many ways. I was getting a huge gas rebate over summer due to my ratings. 94% of my ratings are 5 star. I do not give out freebies. 
I do have phone chargers. I let Pax know they can use them. Even if they don't, they say thanks for asking. I also ask if the interior temperature is ok. Once again they are thankful I asked. I asked how their day was. Their response let's me know if they are a talker or not.

I would surmise you are doing something wrong, perhaps so small you don't realize it. I say this because you should have many more 5 star ratings. Never ever open doors unless maybe they are crippled and nee DC the help. You are driving a car, not a Limo. Pax are often times in a hurry. Some will see the door thing as just slowing down their trip.

In regards to car smell, are you trying to make the car smell good or covering up an odor? Some Pax will be offended if your car smells like cigarettes. If you smoke, I'm not saying to stop as that's a personal issue. But that can be a problem.

In regards to route... I often times tell Pax that Ubers GPS isnt the best. They usually laugh and say they already know that. I then tell Pax if they have a preferred route, just say so. They appreciate this.


----------



## NonProfessional (Oct 18, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bounty here....
> I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
> someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
> ...


Riders that don't tip will automatically lose a star with me!
Riders that expect a chauffer service but call for zUberX are really asking for one star and goodbye!
Also riders that call for a car on a sunny day to do a distance that my gradma would easily do in 10 minutes!
For crying out loud zUber is cheaper than my local bus company!
And 89% of the time they are in three or four!


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

bounty17 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bounty here....
> I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
> someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
> ...


People get jealous at time and very negative. Just keep focusing on your business, can't please them all.


----------



## Mystikal (Nov 19, 2015)

Put a new Black Ice Tree Air Freshener in your car 1-2 times per week...passenger love that fragrance...I've never been below a 4.9...mostly a 4.95 rating


----------



## Danny James (Sep 13, 2019)

There's a business adage that says "If all of your customers are happy then your prices are to cheap." Some people are never satisfied, get used to that idea and pass the coffee over here.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Yeah how dare these entitled asshat drivers not want to do extra when they are clearly being paid quite well for the service they are giving... Get over yourself, you wanna jump thru hoops for sweat shop pay rates be our guest... But don't come here and sit on you .64 cent a mile High horse..


Think he might have been talking about the riders complaining about nothing...as the content of my post, which he was replying to, was about how riders will ***** about anything, including making things up, just to get a discount.
But, your mileage may vary.


----------



## NateNYC (Aug 24, 2018)

Hey Bounty - 
I've been driving for 3.5 years in NYC and have a rating of 4.99 and have had over 12,000 rides. I still offer water, music and set out a pack of gum. I drive a mini van with doors that open with a press of a button and I do that. I script what I say to the passengers/pax when they get in and then just talk casually to them. My music is from my own collection and is a mix of everything, from old pop to jazz to classical, country and hip hop and rock. I listen to the passengers and ask questions about what they do. If the conversation turns too much toward me, I ask 'how about you, what do you do?' I don't feel used because the water I get costs me $6 per month and the quick scripted stuff I say takes literally a minute to say. I have a vacuum cleaner and when I have time, in a quiet part of the city, I clean the car during the day. I wear no cologne and I don't use those air fresheners that hang from the rear view mirror. Fabreeze makes a neutral scent called 'Linen' that kills any odors that your passengers may bring in the car. I manage passenger/pax expectations by letting them know approximately how long the ride will take if it's a long ride and I also give them a heads up if I know we're gonna get stuck in heavy traffic. It sounds like I do a lot but I keep it very casual and I read/sense the passengers. I've simply told you what I do, choose what to take or throw away. 

Of course I'll be attacked by some for what I do but it works for me in one of the busiest cities in the country and my rating is almost perfect because of it. 

Good luck.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

NateNYC said:


> Hey Bounty -
> I've been driving for 3.5 years in NYC and have a rating of 4.99 and have had over 12,000 rides. I still offer water, music and set out a pack of gum. I drive a mini van with doors that open with a press of a button and I do that. I script what I say to the passengers/pax when they get in and then just talk casually to them. My music is from my own collection and is a mix of everything, from old pop to jazz to classical, country and hip hop and rock. I listen to the passengers and ask questions about what they do. If the conversation turns too much toward me, I ask 'how about you, what do you do?' I don't feel used because the water I get costs me $6 per month and the quick scripted stuff I say takes literally a minute to say. I have a vacuum cleaner and when I have time, in a quiet part of the city, I clean the car during the day. I wear no cologne and I don't use those air fresheners that hang from the rear view mirror. Fabreeze makes a neutral scent called 'Linen' that kills any odors that your passengers may bring in the car. I manage passenger/pax expectations by letting them know approximately how long the ride will take if it's a long ride and I also give them a heads up if I know we're gonna get stuck in heavy traffic. It sounds like I do a lot but I keep it very casual and I read/sense the passengers. I've simply told you what I do, choose what to take or throw away.
> 
> Of course I'll be attacked by some for what I do but it works for me in one of the busiest cities in the country and my rating is almost perfect because of it.
> ...


You're a service provider
Who manages expectations and comfortable in ur role✔
Conversely:

Other drivers are self loathing,
feel the gig is beneath them
while needing to prove they're better
than the passenger utilizing verbal
& physical abuse.❌


----------



## DPF (Sep 12, 2018)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> do you 5 star everyone?
> 
> if you have any pushback or comments from a pax about anything, rate accordingly
> and give a reason (1 star, "other" is a fav of mine)
> ...


How will that protect my rating? .. So if I rate a passenger less than 5 stars and they end up giving me a less than 5 rating, does the fact that I rated them a 1,2,3,or 4 prevent their rating from lowering mine??


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

bounty17 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bounty here....
> I need some helpful advise that works and here's my problem...I've been driving for uber for 4 years now and it seems to never fail that no matter what I do to provide my clients with VIP services such as keep my vehicle clean and always using an air freshener, open doors for them, be polite and courteous, professional,
> someone has always gotta complain about something either about me or my vehicle and my ratings get hammered and drop 1 to 2 points and to be honest, I'm fighting to get my ratings back up from 4.75 to 4.85
> ...


I just schlep, I don't even try. I clean my car before I go out, and maybe once, in the middle of a 10 hour shift, to I stop snd use my portable car vac to vacuum the car. I should do it more often, but without trying, I'm bouncing between 4.87 and 4.89

What will get you a lower rating if you eavesdrop on your passenger an butt in the conversation, uninvited. Some drivers do this without realizing they are doing it, and they wonder why their rating is low. Also, unsafe driving habits will kill your rating, for sure.

Also , *****ing about Uber to your riders will get you a 4, every time. I used to ***** a lot and my rating was like 4.66 barely getting by. Once I stopped, and improved my attitude my ratings improved drastically.


----------

